# [Release] Paper Mario Multiplayer



## Skelux (Mar 21, 2017)

I've finished version 1.0 of Paper Mario Multiplayer, this allows player two to control Mario's partner in battles and in the overworld.

Download is on my forum so I only have to update one link for new versions: http://origami64.net/showthread.php?tid=727

Feedback and suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Mar 22, 2017)

Playing Paper Mario Multiplayer crashes Paper Mario.
(You deserve a cookie if you get my reference.)


----------



## Skelux (Mar 26, 2017)

Version 1.1 is released. In this version the camera will follow both players, plus player two can control that partner's special overworld action. There are also some bug fixes.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 26, 2017)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> Playing Paper Mario Multiplayer crashes Paper Mario.
> (You deserve a cookie if you get my reference.)


I hope Stryder75x will make new videos with this hack!


----------



## Skelux (Mar 29, 2017)

Made a new video to show the improved camera:


----------



## Jumpi95 (Jun 7, 2017)

Hey, love the idea of this mod, but I seem to have an issue. I'm trying to run it on my Wii with Not64, and it doesn't work for 2 reasons. 1. Graphical glitches galore. 2. Freezes instantly when 2nd player can take control of a character. 

Am I missing something, or does this mod just not work for Wii emulators yet?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 7, 2017)

Man, now I really want an N64 flash cart


----------



## YoshiCrystal (Jul 5, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Man, now I really want an N64 flash cart


this doesn't work on a real n64


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 5, 2017)

YoshiCrystal said:


> this doesn't work on a real n64


Dang it


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2017)

Nice job. This was one of my favourite games back in the Wii era. Right up there with the Donkey Kong Country Trilogy. Will this work on an actual N64 in the future or is the hardware just not up to it?


----------



## Zense (May 6, 2019)

EDIT 2020: This is currently best played with Mupen64 on retroarch using the parallel-rdp with vulkan renderer. This is a lot less heavier to run than angrylion on Project64 or even the Parallel emulator. This will let you use multiple of the rendering, shaders and not have seams as long as you stick to 2x.

Old post:

Just wanted to post that this mod is great! I thought I'd share how to make it run with least graphical issues, since it took me some time. Partially because I haven't followed the N64 emulation scene in a long time, but also because there is at least one issue more with this mod than you would normally have.

To cut the crap, you should use the latest Project64 (or mupen64++) with the angrylion-rdp-plus graphics plugin. This gives the most accurate experience at the cost of performance. My laptop with intel i7 4700hq and geforce gtx 850m (even if it is not really using the graphics card), was able to get it running generaly at 60fps but sometimes dropping to 40fps especially during the intro sequence where Peach's castle lifts off into space. Also, I had to switch to unfiltered in the options for angrylion.

So what do you avoid by using this plugin compared to the less taxing Gliden64 4.0 (latest to date)? First off, even when using the unmodded Paper Mario mod, 3D objects won't be misaligned leaving gaps like shown in the pictures below (taken from Gliden64 github):


Spoiler












Compared to the correct one:


Spoiler











Secondly, the ground in shooting star summit and similar places lacks the color that changes as you go. This is also valid for running the game without the mod.

Thirdly, casting lightning spells results in a yellow square around the characters.
This is also valid for running the game without the mod.

And finally, this one only counts for the mod. Whenever the characters are darkened they just turn black, like in the intro sequence when Mario and Peach are in the castle in the air and when you go into the sewers in Toad Town etc.


Spoiler: Image taken from the mod's page over at Skelux' forum linked to above










The only disadvantage to using angrylion is that you can't use multiples of the textures so you're stuck with the native look of the game. Well, some might find this a disadvantage. Though, considering running angrylion only in native can be taxing, for me it doesn't change much.

I hope this helps anyone else trying to play the unmodded game or the mod with an emulator. Personally I didn't know about angrylion's existence before looking into things.


----------

